# TIME FOR THE NEW BANNER PICS.....



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2008)

OK guys, it looks like its time to get the pics turned in... The Board is gonna go through some updates and changes in the near future, and Horse likes the idea of the roving/chnging banner pics...

So, with this in mind, lets start getting them posted up... We'll use this thread for any and all discussions and postings.... If u previously posted pics in another thread concerning this, repost them here if u would be so kind....

Lets see what u creative sumbitches can come up with... Use the above banner as a refrence for size... The new formun format will be discussed and decided by the Mods and Admins soon... Then the color scheme will be ready for comparison...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2008)

By Thorlifter....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2008)

These from Marcel....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2008)

These from Comiso...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2008)

DoubleAces input....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2008)

Heres Wurgers green job....


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2008)

I like Thor's B17 and Comiso's first.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2008)

what Marcel said

Il only add that I like all Thor's ones


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2008)

I like Thor's last one and the first one of Comiso.


----------



## DBII (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice work Thorlifter and Double Aces

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2008)

Like the basic theme of Thorlifter's first one. Maybe substiture the '110 for a '109, soften the hard-edged masks etc, but keep the overall design aspect. It gives the message of what the forum is about, ie WW2 aircraft. Should add a USSR bird?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2008)

Like Thor's first 2 the best so far would substitute the P-47 for a Mustang and 109 for the 110 though...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2008)

Gents, we are gonna go with a roving/changing banner with 5 images, or so..........

We need some fresh ideas fellas, and more choices to pic from....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2008)

I would like to see something with changing pics. Each pic representing a different county.


----------



## Denahue (Dec 12, 2008)

Can I play too?????


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2008)

I really like Cosimo's but with a rotating pic....give me the weekend and I'll see what I can come up with.

Who were the top five choices in the Best Fighter Poll?


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2008)

I think the beauty of roving/changing pics is that you don't have to please everyone... And that means they can all go up! If you don't like it, just refresh!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2008)

Changing ones for each page change/refresh is best as has been said.

I like Thor's last one and Comiso's second one.

If you can wait until next week (this time) I'll try and do one, got finals this week so won't be able to do it until Friday/Saturday.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 13, 2008)

German innovation deserves a nod. I dont know which type of drafting tools were used.. i just threw some in. I can change them if accuracy is an issue.

*I still have a few tweaks but I wont make them till I know if this "Flys".*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 13, 2008)

I like it alot Comiso...


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 13, 2008)

cool.. thanks..... I've touched it up:


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 13, 2008)

Very cool Comiso


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 13, 2008)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. If you guys like the format, I can put any plane in there, similar to what I posted how I'm going to be changing my siggy in my siggy thread.

I like that last one Comiso. I think the 163 and 262 have such a cool look, but maybe not on top of each other. I really like the background you choose.

Adler, that was exactly my thought too, to have the banners represent different countries.


----------



## Denahue (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Soren (Dec 14, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> cool.. thanks..... I've touched it up:



Excellent job Comiso, the best of all so far.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2008)

Great work chaps, carry on!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2008)

Some great options Guys! Nice work on your's Comiso!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks great Frank, I like it man...

Denahues got a couple good ones as well that he just added.... I think once we get a couple/few from Wurger and a smattering of some others, we can come up with 5 of the best...

Great work so far fellas...


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thor had a good point.. maybe it was a bit cluttered... 

thanks for the kind words, peeps


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2008)

Denahue, can you send me the pic of the Mustang in your 3d one down? I'm trying to see if I can adapt Cosimo's with a rotating pic. I need some pics from the same angle as his Corsair. - I 'll see how this works out.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 14, 2008)

Ah, I think I know what your up to Njaco. I can't wait to see your work.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2008)

POW


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Denahue, can you send me the pic of the Mustang in your 3d one down? I'm trying to see if I can adapt Cosimo's with a rotating pic. I need some pics from the same angle as his Corsair. - I 'll see how this works out.



I can send you the PSD files if u want them


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2008)

in context


----------



## Marcel (Dec 14, 2008)

I still like your first one best, Comiso.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2008)

Marcel said:


> I still like your first one best, Comiso.



So do I. It took the longest to make!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah the first one is my favourite too. The last couple could do with a small border around them as well (1-2 pixels and a light grey/black colour similar to the border on the first one).


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2008)

The top 3 are workin the best Frank, but the Huey kinda misses the WW2 angle, even if it is POW style.......

So far, these are the 5 I would choose....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2008)

I like them all except the Stuka one. For some reason it does not do anything for me.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2008)

I really like Comiso's layouts!

I thought I'd toss a version in there for the heck of it...


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> I really like Comiso's layouts!
> 
> I thought I'd toss a version in there for the heck of it...



Hey... that looks really cool.... nice composition! Good use of the layer mask

with border:


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2008)

Here my idea....


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2008)

think it would be wise to put in multi-nationalities as W has shown and not make the banner one-sided with a particular A/C.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2008)

Erich said:


> think it would be wise to put in multi-nationalities as W has shown and not make the banner one-sided with a particular A/C.



The existing banner has shown one aircraft from one nation for how many years?*correction two aircraft there's a stuka in there.*

Please dont tell me that political correctness is so pervasive that its affecting the banner on this website. I think people are thinking too much! Whats wrong with having an aesthetically pleasing banner that communicates the spirit of the site? Who gives a rip which aircraft are used? I dont get it.


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2008)

WTF ?? are you talking about, I am gonna let ya on a little secret, several WW 2 vets I know take extreme offense when they have visited several WW 2 sites especially aviation and all they see is a German A/C displayed on the banner and it isn't political B.S. either. I would like to give them the benefit of the doubt and allow them to make a judgement call and have them stop by, join and post away their experiences.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> The existing banner has shown one aircraft from one nation for how many years?*correction two aircraft there's a stuka in there.*
> 
> Please dont tell me that political correctness is so pervasive that its affecting the banner on this website. I think people are thinking too much! Whats wrong with having an aesthetically pleasing banner that communicates the spirit of the site? Who gives a rip which aircraft are used? I dont get it.



Hey man chill out...

I think he was saying that it needs to be changed so that it is not that way. He did not say that he thinks that the currect one is great or that it should be German aircraft.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 14, 2008)

Not a bad idea Erich. Maybe like the top one on #2 of this thread that I did. I could blend the images together so there wouldn't be such a hard edge between the different planes.

Thoughts?


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2008)

let me know if i forgot anybody?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2008)

If the banner image is set up so that it changes each time the page is refreshed, then you would have many aircraft nationalities represented over time.

For example, the first time the page loads, you see the image with a Spitfire and the next time the page loads, you see a Bf109, then a B-17 and so on...

The way a typical server database is set up, you could technically have an unlimited amount of images for the banner to select from, though I would imagine a half-dozen or so images would be easier to manage...


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> If the banner image is set up so that it changes each time the page is refreshed, then you would have many aircraft nationalities represented over time.



The program that is used to make this forum "V-Bulletin" does not have that capability. Each new mast head would have to me loaded manually by an admn.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2008)

It's been a while since I've worked on a global database, but you create a folder for your banner images, and edit your phpinclude template and the global.php file.

It's far easier to do than the JavaScript method used on older HTML sites, and takes just a few minutes to edit.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2008)

ohh... thats cool!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2008)

That one from Wurger is real nice - simple, bright and represents some of the major aircraft. I actually think that may be the best one.

Cosimo if you have the banner pic just without the Corsair, I may create a gif that changes automatically - like that Me 262 one but with a P-51 and Spit and Yak or the top 5 in the Best Fighter poll.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2008)

Njaco said:


> That one from Wurger is real nice - simple, bright and represents some of the major aircraft. I actually think that may be the best one.
> 
> Cosimo if you have the banner pic just without the Corsair, I may create a gif that changes automatically - like that Me 262 one but with a P-51 and Spit and Yak or the top 5 in the Best Fighter poll.



.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2008)

Guys, I believe the VBullatin program is going to be changed by Horse in the near future... Something different, which is going to improve the site... Having 5 seperate country banners will work fine... A mix of different nationalitites is fine as well.....

Any and all designs will be considered, keep the different banners comin....


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2008)

I actually like that one Comiso


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, how about this?

Match up two popular rivals per banner...

Like the Spitfire and Bf109 with a BoB map in the background, the Me262 and the P-51D over a European map, the MC.202 and the P-40 with a North African map. Perhaps a Yak7 Fw190, or a Zero and a Corsair?

Comiso's layout is perfect, and I think it would look great plus it would appeal to all without running the risk of showing bias to any one particular.

I know there's literally hundreds of possibilities/combinations, but at least the major players are represented in a balanced way...

Just an idea


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Guys, I believe the VBullatin program is going to be changed by Horse in the near future...



The color scheme of the interface itself will affect the color of the banners...If he chooses a different color then brown, some of the banners wont work as well.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2008)

Erich said:


> I actually like that one Comiso



Damn... thats not the reaction I was hoping for...

You win!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Cosimo. I'm gonna see what I can come up with tonight.

and Den, thanks for the P-51.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2008)

Real professional work here gentlemen....


----------



## rochie (Dec 15, 2008)

not seen a bad one yet guys


----------



## Denahue (Dec 15, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Thanks Cosimo. I'm gonna see what I can come up with tonight.
> 
> and Den, thanks for the P-51.




Nooooooo Problem......


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok, heres my idea but I have to find some better pics. Trying to get that front site down the fuselage like the Corsair.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice

Love the Stuka!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 19, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Ok, heres my idea but I have to find some better pics. Trying to get that front site down the fuselage like the Corsair.



Hi Njaco, Maybe you should try to keep the fonts the same. For the rest it's looking good


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 19, 2008)

Good lookin' banner Njaco. You got my vote.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2008)

I think Njacos looks great. 

Now is it going to change that fast? I think it should change only when you load the page, or at a slower pace.

Maybe throw in a Japanese and British aircraft as well.


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2008)

brilliant njaco but as adler says maybe something british and japenese would really top it off !!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 19, 2008)

I like the rotating plane pics too, NJaco. Most folks I know of glance at the banner once, and don't look back when loading another page. If its moving (albiet at a much slower pace, and with more planes), that makes it so much more interesting!

Would a P-38 in there be possible?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 19, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think Njacos looks great.
> 
> Now is it going to change that fast? I think it should change only when you load the page, or at a slower pace.
> 
> Maybe throw in a Japanese and British aircraft as well.



Don't forget the Dutch


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2008)

Flying Dutch, you meant Marcel didn't you?

Well done Njaco bud... But I agree with DerAdler's suggestion.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh, I agree with all the suggestions. I need more pics of planes. I had a Spit, Hurricane, Zero and Yak but they didn't match up too well.

And the time can be lengthened, no problem. I just threw that together as an example.

I can fix the font.

And please, thank Cosimo for the great main graphic that I messed with. Its just as much his idea as mine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2008)

Can you make a smoother transition like some websites have when you change pages.....

Looks GREAT!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 19, 2008)

Guys, Im not sure if we can use a benner that changes like this one or 5 seperate banners that cycle with each refresh... We'll have to get some clarification from Horse for this...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2008)

A .gif banner like Njaco posted shouldn't be a problem Dan, as long as the file size is alright. It is certainly looking good if the right pictures can be found.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2008)

Why didn't I look here for pics!!! Found a great Spit, Hurri and P-38. Now for some Japanese, Dutch, Russian and maybe Italian and I can have a pretty decent example. Give me a few days.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks great NJ!..

Small comment: I'd like to see the direction of the planes alternate if possible. 
For example:
2 facing to the right
2 facing to the left 
repeat.

I like it better than:
4 facing right
1 facing left
repeat..

and the font jumps but I'm sure u know that.. great job!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll see what I can do. I was trying to get the same direction so it would look like they were coming at you like you have the Corsair doing.

And apparently your font for the Corsair banner was changed very slightly from the blank banner you sent me but it has been fixed!

I think I have most of the planes - still one or two to find then I can give a good representation of it.

Ok here is what I have so far - just a representation of an idea I had. I'm not real satisfied with the pics but they'll do for now. At least until Les can get some answers on what we can do.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2008)

OUSTANDING work buddy! 8)


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'll see what I can do. I was trying to get the same direction so it would look like they were coming at you like you have the Corsair doing.
> 
> And apparently your font for the Corsair banner was changed very slightly from the blank banner you sent me but it has been fixed!
> 
> ...



Hi Njaco, Comisso changed the aliasing of the fonts later in his project, that's why the font on his final project is slightly different then in the background you got. Maybe Comisso can send you a better one with the right font or you can get the corsair alone, so all a/c have the same background?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking really good.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 20, 2008)

I like it Chris....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking good Chris. A little more work and it will be perfect.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks great. I really like it!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 20, 2008)

Excellent Chris!

TO


----------



## rochie (Dec 20, 2008)

great stuff njaco


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice! BTW, The font looked best when set to "smooth" aliasing


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2008)

Alright, this should be my final entry. I corrected the Corsair font, tried to get aircraft from all countries involved and tried to represent those countries of the members here. I'm satisfied with the pics (the A6M was the best I could find, I dunno) and tried to show the major aircraft of the war. Maybe someone can spruce it up, make it sparkle, whatever. 

Now to go Xmas shopping!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Where're the Swedes..??


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh common, are you never satisfied 

Excellent NJaco, I would say that unless there is a better pic of the Zero around then this should be the final entry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2008)

To quote a famous poet and thinker....*NO!*


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2008)

Fair enough. You find the picture of the Swedish plane then


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2008)

It's cool....then we'd have to have a plane from every nation that's represented here in the forum in the banner....enough with those that took part....


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 21, 2008)

I, for one, LOVE IT!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 22, 2008)

I second that...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2008)

Well Lucky, here ya' go...a SAAB J21


----------



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2009)

Ugh.....

Well guys, once again we're getting to the point where the new banners are gonna be needed, this time for real....

The banner size is going to be different now due to the new Forum so.....

Get crackin.... Looks like we can utilize 3 different ones from what Horse said, although the switching gimmick Chris posted up above may work out as well.....


----------



## Catch22 (May 13, 2009)

What is the size of the banner? That image with the circles and clean blue is not very large, but I would assume it stretches all the way. And I mean the technical size of the banner in the HTML, not the visual size.


----------



## Clave (May 13, 2009)

It's too late at night for me to try anything complicated...


----------



## marek (May 14, 2009)

I ´m sorry to put my 3 pennys to this treed but I feell myself like member too so...
I love Nijakos idea and Claves design. In my opinion however the design shoud be more like in Claves sign. with more tekst and info about the site. Definetly we shoud keep it in blue colours, like the rest of the site.
What about Cosimos background in blue!?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2009)

The colors, format and theme are going to change once Horse gets the rest of the "important" stuff sorted out.... Im pretty sure the blue will no longer be an issue, so give it a couple days and see what transpires....

That looks great tho Clave....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 14, 2009)

Les, can you give us the dimensions of the banner?


----------



## Njaco (May 14, 2009)

alright Clave!! Thats what I'm talkin' about!!!


----------



## Doughboy (May 14, 2009)

Clave said:


> It's too late at night for me to try anything complicated...


Clave, THAT ONE ROCKS!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2009)

To be honest, I dont know what the dimensions are.... I will check with Horse and see what he says, and also direct him to this thread....


----------



## comiso90 (May 14, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> To be honest, I dont know what the dimensions are.... I will check with Horse and see what he says, and also direct him to this thread....




950x120

is the current "clean blue" banner. I'm sure its the same size - or very close.

.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 18, 2009)

In addition to the ones on the first page, here is something else I dreamed up. Kinda shows old and new


----------



## Doughboy (May 18, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> In addition to the ones on the first page, here is something else I dreamed up. Kinda shows old and new


Cool..


----------



## Catch22 (May 18, 2009)

I'll make one either today or tomorrow, now that we have the size of the banner and I found the thread again!


----------



## syscom3 (May 18, 2009)

I like claves design although I think it would be even better if he had more angles of view besides the side.

Maybe even add an occasional picture of some of the great pilots of WW2?


----------



## Amsel (May 18, 2009)

Nice one Thor! I really like the black and white photos idea.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 8, 2009)

Yet another idea came to me so I made this one up. Color can be edited to match whatever the theme would be, and of course, any airplane could be put in the frame


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking very good but it is too wide I'm afraid.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2009)

test


----------



## imalko (Jun 9, 2009)

Wojtek that is great. I like it a lot. One question though... Wouldn't be better if that changing profile would show different type of aircraft from several nations and not only Spitfire?
Anyway, the idea and design are excellent.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2009)

It's OK Igor.Simply it is a test only. I wanted to see how it could look like on the monitor screen with the forum background.The final product will be finished with several different aircraft.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 9, 2009)

Brilliant Thor, I like it a lot.
Wojtek, yours really does fit with the new look. If we keep this "clean blue" this would definately be the favorite at this moment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2009)

THX.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2009)

I guess that is an answer we will need. What will be the color theme of the site now? Is it going to stay the Clean Blue colors or is it open depending on a banner or two or three that are picked?

Ha. I guess I'll keep throwing them out there. It gives me practice anyway with Photoshop.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry Thor, but I really like Wurger's with rotating profiles. That is just perfect!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2009)

Some bl**dy good ideas Guys.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2009)

That's fine, Chris. I'm a huge fan of Wurger's work as everyone knows. IMO, he is the Siggy King on this site. Myself, I'm not a big fan of the changing picture, but if anyone can make it work, I know Wurger can. Like I said, I'll keep coming up with ideas that pop in my head, if anything, just for the practice.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2009)

No prob. I seem to have an idea and others run with it. Like John Crapper used to say, "It all comes out in the end!"


----------



## Bearcat99 (Jun 13, 2009)

I was going to submit one... but if you ask me... this is it... 

The font is good.. the colors are great... the profiles are top notch... and the fact that they cycle is really nice.. That one says it all IMO... the only thing I can think of is to add a few more nationalities ... but this is the one. At least out of all the ones in this thread... and some of them were great...

I just think that the text should all go across on one line.. top or bottom.. but all on one line. I like the fact that it is not a fancy text as well.. the only thing you might want to consider is putting a mirror reflection on the text.. say if you run it along the bottom... like the Clean Blue text that is already on the header above... and also not the gradient of the banner that is there... from top to bottom.. that would be a nice touch too.. but that is nice... I keep coming back here just to look at it... LMAO.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 14, 2009)

Clave's logo has definitely got my vote. 

The only thing I'd change, was that I think it would look nice with url text "WW2Aircraft.net" up top above the cycling plane profiles, and "Aviaiton Military Discussion" in the same font below.
Oh, and I think it would also look nice with the various whaddyacallit-thingys at left instead of the blue/white checkerboard pattern...y'know, the RAF rondel, the Luftwaffe cross, the Japanese rondel, the russian red star and so on, cycling in a way so that they fit with the plane profiles that are being shown.
If I knew how to do it in Photoshop, I'd be more than happy to make an example.


----------



## imalko (Jun 14, 2009)

In my opinion Wojtek's (Wurger's) proposal is a clear winner. It has it all - changing profiles, beautiful background which matches with forum background perfectly and proper dimensions. You can check it out in post #116 on previous page of this thread...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2009)

I like em both, but really need to see Wojteks idea with more aircraft like Claves.... I like a more pleasant background like Wojteks than the steely ice blue look of Claves....

Clave profiles kick ass tho....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree with Dan. They are both excellent! For Wojteks I would just add more aircraft and possibly slow down the rotation of the aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep, I agree. I like both, however I prefer Wojtek's background. I think something similar to Wojtek's with more of Clave's profiles on it would be the best idea.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

Thanks for kind words about my one.I'm still working on this but I haven't had any free time to finish it.Be patient, please.

Also I like Clave's work. I may use his profiles from the banner but I have to ask him I think.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2009)

Im sure Claves got no problem utilizing his profiles for the banner Wojtek.... I would however caution the use of too many profiles.... Stick to the major ones is a smart bet...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree there does not need to be too many aircraft in the banner. It needs to remain the major aircraft, and the ones that people know.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep, would agree. Don't think Clave has done any WW2 bombers yet. So the selection should be something like: Spitfire, Mustang, BF109, FW190 and some Japanese and Russian aircraft depending on what is available (Thunderbolt/Corsair/Hurricane etc can also be added to this list).


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2009)

OK. I have a few of nice ones and I can use them.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2009)

That's fricken awesome!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 17, 2009)

Love the layout, background, and text, but there is something about the changing profiles that just strikes me weird. I can't put my finger on it. 

Just curious, are those Clave's profiles?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep these are.I hope Clave won't take offence at me for that.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 17, 2009)

Please know I meant no disrespect! Your photoshop work on this site is #1 in my book and Clave's profiles speak for themselves. I"m probably the only one that feels this way so just ignore my silly butt.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> I"m probably the only one that feels this way so just ignore my silly butt.



Don't we always???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2009)

I think it looks great! I would just slow down the rotation of pics.

Also is it possible to change the color of the blue, so that it is maybe similar to the background color of the forum?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 18, 2009)

"Graphics?"

"Go, Flight!!!"


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2009)

The rotation of pics has been slowed down.How about now?


----------



## sturmer (Jun 18, 2009)

much better it looks very nice good job mate


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2009)

Looking good Wojtek, it needs a Wurger though


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 18, 2009)

Wurger said:


> The rotation of pics has been slowed down.How about now?


THAT IS THE BEST BANNER!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2009)

Hell yea, that frickin kicks ass Wojtek....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2009)

THX.


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 20, 2009)

brilliant


----------



## Clave (Sep 21, 2009)

I can live with it...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Clave,

Thank you for being forgiving.. As you can see your work is really great and became a part of the forum forever.


----------



## Clave (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm touched actually, it's very nice.


----------



## DBII (Sep 21, 2009)

LOVE THE BANNER, bye bye clear blue.

DBII


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 24, 2009)

New banner looks good! Could use a P61 thrown in there!


----------

